# Should I buy assemble cpu online from flipkart ?



## vikasgh (Oct 19, 2012)

I am going to buy an assembled cpu from flipkart.com
These are Items

*AMD 3.6 GHz AM3+ FX4100 Processor-* PRICE 6367 Rs
*www.flipkart.com/amd-3-6-ghz-am3-fx4100-processor/p/itmd54hrgmx6xwhn?pid=PSRD54HRFDKY69XH

*Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 Motherboard-* Price 5028 RS
*www.flipkart.com/gigabyte-ga-880gm-usb3-motherboard/p/itmd8k55hefac7vu?pid=MBDD8K55NJZQZJYG

*Seagate Barracuda 1 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (ST31000524AS)*- Price 4725 Rs
*www.flipkart.com/seagate-barracuda...524as/p/itmd2ryndzhc8zeb?pid=IHDD2RYNYVWPXZVT

*Cooler Master Elite 310 Cabinet (Silver)*- Price 2018 Rs.
*www.flipkart.com/cooler-master-elite-310-cabinet-silver/p/itmd5xzyexrzww5a?pid=CABD7QFGB66TPKP2

*G.Skill NT DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT)*- Price 1204 Rs.
*www.flipkart.com/g-skill-nt-ddr3-4...4gbnt/p/itmd2ryssznzcn4f?pid=RAMD2RYRWUGWXPWJ


My Wishlist Link*
Flipkart.com: Vikas Gupta's WishList: vikasgh Wishlist

Now there are 3 questions:
1. Are these components capable of making a good cpu and will work fine ?
2. Am I missing any necessary component ?
3. Where do I submit any of these component in case of malfunctioning in warranty period ?
(I live in Katni M.P. India. In case of warranty things, I don't know where to go. I just know about Microland Computers, Jabalpur, But don't know, if they will repair the component in warranty period after buying from flipkart or not.)

*Please answer soon. I need it immedienty.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2012)

1. Yes although you can look for other alternatives also.
2. Are you building a new rig or something ???
3. At their respective service centers. You can get the list from manufacturer site about your nearest service center.


----------



## Flash (Oct 20, 2012)

Isn't the computer peripherals at _*flipkart *_costs a bit pricier than the others?
Why don't you try stores, that sells specific peripherals?

Check this thread for the list.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/shopping/155891-compiling-list-online-computer-stores.html


----------



## vikasgh (Oct 20, 2012)

*Gearbox*-Yeah I do agree, Other stores may have some low prices. But I want cash on delivery, which satisfies me. But I will give others a try. AND thanks for the shop stores lists. It could help me.

*Gameranand-*Please tell me what is a *rig.* I don't know about it. If you are talking about a specific type PC, I am not a hardcore gamer, but I do play games. Actually I work at my own Computer Works Shop. I do play games (Also big games like GTA, NFS, POP, Assassin's creed etc) and work online, download movies and others.

So you can tell me, If any *necessary component missing* in the list. 

I forgot to mention about* GRAPHIC CARD.* I planned to buy one, but because of my tight budget, I am gonna wait for it. But you can suggest one.

Actually my main doubt is, if any part's service center isn't located at my near places, can I give them for recovery to any computer repair shop ? Will they accept to refer the part to the company ?

I live in *Katni distt. (MP, India)*. Here, none of service center of above parts' available. But In my near *distt. Jabalpur*, there could be some. But I don't know about them.

I especially want to know, if I buy* seagate's harddisk ONLINE*, will *Microland computers *(situated at Jabalpur) accept it in warranty case , *as MICROLAND COMPUTERS in shown as seagate's service centre in their website.*

I do want to know about my nearest service centres, which are associated with those peripherals.
*AMD, GIGABYTE, G.SKILL, COOLER ELITE*, and Especially *SEAGATE.*


Also one more question about RAM: If my processor demands for 1866 frequency ram, can I use 1333 or 1600 Mhz's ram ? Yeah, I am going to use 2 of them.

And I also looked some more RAMs-
*Kingston ValueRAM DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (KVR1333D3N9/4G)*
*www.flipkart.com/kingston-valueram...n9-4g/p/itmd4hgze49jhchp?pid=RAMD4HGZCZ6B5D67'

*Corsair DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMX4GX3M1A1600C11)*
*www.flipkart.com/corsair-ddr3-4-gb...00c11/p/itmdd73f2hytmhfj?pid=RAMDD73ERCTVPHZU

*Corsair DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9)*
*www.flipkart.com/corsair-ddr3-4-gb...333c9/p/itmd2ryp2xmmqmsy?pid=RAMD2RYP8CRENWZW.
Please mention your priority list for all the RAMs.


----------

